# Disney Vero Beach



## Transit (Jun 27, 2010)

Some questions for the DVC experts?

A recent review contains information that beach chairs are available free. Is this correct? Older posts say different.

 Is there wifi currently in all the rooms?

 What kind of BBq grills do they have there and what condition are they in ? 

Any area suggestions for teens I realize this is a quiet laid back resort ?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 27, 2010)

Transit said:


> Some questions for the DVC experts?
> 
> A recent review contains information that beach chairs are available free. Is this correct? Older posts say different.
> 
> ...



No the beach chairs are not free(at least when we were there Easter 2009). Used to participate in the DIS boards VB chair/umbrella swap but the DIS board mods shut that down. Next yr, I'll just stop off at Wal Mart and buy a couple and an Um. That will cost me about what the resort charges for one day retal.

Wifi had just started the week before we got there.

BBQ's are across the street, so I've never used them

I've got a youngish teenage boy(14), and we just let him do his own thing, which is sitting around being slug like. Most of the activites are geared to younger kids. They do have a few for teens, mine did archery and I think there was a teen meet & greet.


----------



## Bruce W (Jun 27, 2010)

*WiFi not free*

There is a daily charge, forget the amount (senior moment), but the weekly rate was about a total of 3 days individual rate. Maybe $27, but, not sure


----------



## akp (Jun 28, 2010)

*I was just there in June.*

There was a charge for the beach chairs.  I don't remember the amount but I thought it was high.

There is wifi in the rooms.  It is free if you're DVC owner and costs if you're an  exchanger.  I don't remember the amount; we didn't use it. 

I didn't notice any grills.

I don't have any advice about teens; my kids are 11, 9, and 6 and they were perfectly content at the resort the whole time.

Enjoy - it is a very relaxing place.

Anita


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 28, 2010)

That's a great idea about buying a beach chair or two at Walmart.  We will be staying there for the first time this August but it's only for three nights.  If we were staying longer, would definitely purchase them.  

How close is Walmart?


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2010)

Nothing is really close to the resort so pick it up before you settle in.  I did notice last year when I was there in July that people were leaving beach chairs and umbrellas behind near the elevators in the parking area under the buildings.  The beach chairs were like $10 a day.  We took along some of those sports chairs with the drink holders that fold up since we drove our car and I knew about the ridiculous rental prices.  

There is wi-fi thru out the resort but I own DVC so it was free for me but I know they charge everyone else about $10 a day.  

As far as teen friendly, I took my two teenage niece and nephew and they are entertained with their laptops.  They enjoyed the pool.  They wanted to do the jet skis but you have to be 21 to use the jet skis which was disapointing for my nephew plus it was very expensive like $75 an hour.  

If you have a kitchen I suggest stopping at Publix and stocking the fridge because the restaurants are Disney prices.  We did the character breakfast on Saturday which was fun otherwise the restaurants can get expensive.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 28, 2010)

If you can't find Walmart, Walgreens sells beach chairs also.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 28, 2010)

We will be flying down and will have a rental (we will then go to WDW for an addt'l 5 nights).

If we see a Walmart or Walgreens on the way down - and we can get chairs for $10. each - I will buy two and leave them behind.  Worth $20 for 3 1/2 days.

Thank you.


----------



## Transit (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I'm driving so the chairs and the stores are not an issue. Grills would have been great .I expect that not being a owner I will have to pay for internet and some activities. I'm glad it's wireless. I'm hoping to get the teens away from the laptops a little.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 29, 2010)

Transit said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I'm driving so the chairs and the stores are not an issue. Grills would have been great .I expect that not being a owner I will have to pay for internet and some activities. I'm glad it's wireless. I'm hoping to get the teens away from the laptops a little.



As an owner, we get a break smallish DVC price break on the activities.

Lotsa luck getting the teens off the laptops, it's not an easy job.


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 1, 2010)

I originally had a dedicated 2 bedroom booked for July but for medical reasons for my mom, I had to move to August and ended up getting 2 OVIRs.

I then rented my "leftover" points that I had from my 2 bedroom and my OVIRs. I am going to use this money to just rent chairs/umbrellas every day for my family of 5 (which includes my mother).  Although rather steep, I would have the extra money that we got from the points and then not have to worry about carrying chairs back every day, 3 umbrellas, etc. (my children are 16 and 12 and also require chairs and umbrellas).

BUT, I was thinking. I am coming in about 8 pm on Tuesday, August 23 and wondered if there was anyone leaving on Wednesday morning that wanted to meet me and I could purchase their chairs, umbrellas and cooler for a discounted fee. You could save some money and I could save money too.

Would this work for anyone?


----------



## rhonda (Jul 1, 2010)

For activities, Google 'Sebastian Inlet State Park' or perhaps 'Sebastian Inlet activities' -- there are plenty of things to do.  We rented a kayak (fairly inexpensively) and had a great time.


----------



## Transit (Aug 21, 2010)

*Update*

Had a fabulous time at this resort .Disney hospitality is second to none even for exchangers. The boys found plenty to do, Archery, bicycling, dodge ball ,tee shirt making and fishing were some of the scheduled activities that interested them. We went to Sebastian inlet caught fish and swam with manatees.Six years in Florida and this was the first time we saw manatees. BBQ's were by the lake ,the in the ground charcoal type. It was too buggy there to stay in one spot so we oped out of BBQing no big deal.

 Our room was late for check in. The resort clerk surprisingly comped drinks and appetizers  for 4 without us asking for anything. She also comped us internet for the week. When i get a chance i'll post some pics.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great trip. You didn't even need to use pliers to get the boys off of their laptops.

I find when I am vacationing with the kids if I can stay off of mine, they will stay off of theirs. But the minute I am on mine, they are on theirs also and it is really hard to get them off of them.

I really want to try this trip sometime.

elaine


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2010)

Transit said:


> Had a fabulous time at this resort .Disney hospitality is second to none even for exchangers. The boys found plenty to do, Archery, bicycling, dodge ball ,tee shirt making and fishing were some of the scheduled activities that interested them. We went to Sebastian inlet caught fish and swam with manatees.Six years in Florida and this was the first time we saw manatees. BBQ's were by the lake ,the in the ground charcoal type. It was too buggy there to stay in one spot so we oped out of BBQing no big deal.
> 
> Our room was late for check in. The resort clerk surprisingly comped drinks and appetizers  for 4 without us asking for anything. She also comped us internet for the week. When i get a chance i'll post some pics.



I thought it was just the March/April timeframe that they had a problem getting rooms ready on time. Last year, we took a early afternoon flight and checked in around 6pm and first time I haven't had to wait for a room. 

 We'll be staying in one of the Beach Cottages in April.


----------



## Transit (Aug 25, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Sounds like a great trip. You didn't even need to use pliers to get the boys off of their laptops.
> 
> I find when I am vacationing with the kids if I can stay off of mine, they will stay off of theirs. But the minute I am on mine, they are on theirs also and it is really hard to get them off of them.
> 
> ...



At night they still entertained themselves with the computers.Also we brought a bunch of movies with us.


----------



## Transit (Aug 25, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> I thought it was just the March/April timeframe that they had a problem getting rooms ready on time. Last year, we took a early afternoon flight and checked in around 6pm and first time I haven't had to wait for a room.
> 
> We'll be staying in one of the Beach Cottages in April.



Those beach cottages are awesome.There were only 5 or 6 so I'm guessing it must have been tough to reserve.

Several workers there told us they were at full capacity.It really didn't seem crowded at all.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2010)

Transit said:


> BBQ's were by the lake ,the in the ground charcoal type. It was too buggy there to stay in one spot so we oped out of BBQing no big deal.



Was the entire area buggy or just by the lake where the BBQ's were located?
I hate to get eaten alive by mosquitoes.

We just got back on Sunday from Marriott Oceana Palms. Thank goodness no mosquitoes in West Palm Beach.


----------



## Transit (Aug 25, 2010)

By the beach,pool,buildings and open common areas it was not buggy .The pathways near heavy vegetation were buggy.The lake area was very buggy.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Was the entire area buggy or just by the lake where the BBQ's were located?
> I hate to get eaten alive by mosquitoes.
> 
> We just got back on Sunday from Marriott Oceana Palms. Thank goodness no mosquitoes in West Palm Beach.



It's just that BBQ area, it's even buggy in April there.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 25, 2010)

Transit said:


> Those beach cottages are awesome.There were only 5 or 6 so I'm guessing it must have been tough to reserve.
> 
> Several workers there told us they were at full capacity.It really didn't seem crowded at all.



6 Beach Cottages, I think they are darn near impossible to book if you don't own at VB. I was on the phone ASAP at my 11 month window.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Transit and Twinkstarr


----------



## Jay MA (Sep 1, 2010)

*Vero Beach responses*

Just came back from Vero Beach last week.  Great resort in very good condition.

Beach chairs do cost.

WiFi is available resort wide, free for members.

I did not see any BBQs.

The activities are geared towards younger children, although some of the water activities are appropriate for teens (the waterslide contest held daily is a big hit with all ages - adults included (why ??)).  If you get desperate, there is a cineplex nearby (about 15 minute drive) with something like 24 screens.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 1, 2010)

There are BBQs across the road.


----------

